# 4x8 layout: looking for feedback and input



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

I have been gathering parts and pieces and have finally come up with something I like now just trying figure out where to go from here. I already have the Walthers ADM concrete grain elevator kit that I'm probably going to put on the end closest in the first 2 pics and take advantage of the three railed yard having the grain elevator separate the yard. Possibly lift that back corner and use those bridges I acquired. Other than that I don't know where I really wanna go with this, so any help or input is greatly appreciated. I'm running 2 mainlines via DC, and I don't plan on running DCC for quite some time if ever.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

No connection between the inner and outer tracks then? Might make it a bit more flexible. Otherwise looks like you will have fun with it.


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Correct, no connection between the inner and outer tracks.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks very level and very smooth. Do the engines make any noise going over the track "joins"?


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

No, the engines don't really make any noise outside of the usual Athearn noises that all blue box locos are notorious for lol.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Why do you not have the two track connected?


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Because I'm running DC and wanted to run 2 trains at once without all the extra wiring to make the track into a block/grid.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks nice. The great thing about this hobby is that it has to satisfy you, no one else. Enjoy it.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

I love the seperate track idea. No speed-matching, never a chance of collision. Trains can run side-by-side or in opposite directions. :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

My whole thing was I wanted to run 2 trains at once but not go DCC. I wanted to cram as much track on the 4x8 as I could without appearing too cluttered. Plus I just like the side by side tracks. It's what you see at just about every railroad crossing in America.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

Exactly. If I ever get my dad to help me finally build my layout, there will be 5 (five) seperate tracks. I already have the pieces, I just need the space now.


----------



## Balrog21 (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice, if you haven't tried the Anyrail software. Give it a whirl. Best money I've spent in the hobby yet!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks very good! Any idea on what kind of trains you want to run?


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

I already have majority of the trains I'm going to run. BNSF, SF, BN, and UP


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

any steam?


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

No, none as of yet.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Rule #1 It is your world make it what you want.
Rule #2 See rule one.

The wiring to hook up both track is easy. with the Atlas Selector.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I agree with Golfermd...what make you happy is the way to go. GO GO GO


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Southern

Even tho I've been working with low voltage AC and DC for years I still
can't get my mind to grasp that you can use the common rail as in
your drawing.

I had a rather complex N DC layout with a number of blocks and 2
cabs. I gapped both rails and used DPDT switches to control them. 

It seemed to me that using common rail, if Cab A and Cab B are
both running 'forward' all would be well, but if you reverse polarity to the loco
by Cab B it looks like you would have both polarities on the common rail
with some sort of electrical conflict.

On the other hand, Atlas sells these SPDT selectors and they seem to work
as you illustrate.

Just a numbscull thinking out loud. 

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mister Anderson........cool decorations on the wall.


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, our basement is more of a play room, and the kids have things plastered everywhere.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MISTER ANDERSON said:


> Yeah, our basement is more of a play room, and the kids have things plastered everywhere.


I thought maybe one moved out and you took the room over.


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

The more I looked at that set up the more I began disliking it. So I changed it up this morning.








Connected the 2 loops here








A much better looking yard? Still not sure on that turn out that wraps around and comes back.


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Double post


----------



## surveyorbill (Jul 14, 2013)

Hallo. I had 2 loops not connected for a long time. Helped keep it simple while I grew into more complex layouts. Here is what I found out. That looks like EZ steel track. I changed to EZ NS track on my 2nd generation layout as it is a lot less prone to dirty track syndrome. The other thing is my 4x8 grew extentions and glued up addons and a crawl under as time passed. I got tired of crawling under to get to the controls so dismantled all and started over after a couple years. Good luck. BR


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you did decide to make a track connection between the outer and
inner loop you would not need any additional wire or switches. You
would simply install the 2 turnouts, and gap both rails where they meet.
Your dual control power pack is already feeding both tracks and has polarity reverse
switches on it so you can match polarity in both tracks.

Don


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Is that Stevie Knicks in the red? Cuz if it is...MMMMMmmmnnnnn. Yummy.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe you could put your locos and rolling stock on the tracks and run the trains for awhile. That's the best way to see if you want to stay with your layout or make changes before you tack everything down. Just a thought. Pete


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

DonR said:


> If you did decide to make a track connection between the outer and
> inner loop you would not need any additional wire or switches. You
> would simply install the 2 turnouts, and gap both rails where they meet.
> Your dual control power pack is already feeding both tracks and has polarity reverse
> ...


The loops are now connected. You can see it in one of the pics above.


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Smokinapankake said:


> Is that Stevie Knicks in the red? Cuz if it is...MMMMMmmmnnnnn. Yummy.


Sadly I think it's Taylor Swift.


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

norgale said:


> Maybe you could put your locos and rolling stock on the tracks and run the trains for awhile. That's the best way to see if you want to stay with your layout or make changes before you tack everything down. Just a thought. Pete


Oh trust me I play with my trains! I just keep anything with wheels up so these kids don't destroy them.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ha! Sounds like your building your RR in a high crime area. Pete


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

norgale said:


> Ha! Sounds like your building your RR in a high crime area. Pete


Crime? Not so much, childish mischief... Everyday!


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

you can connect the inner and outer ovals with one insulated rail joiner on each connecting line, I've been doing it for years


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Interesting. The only issue is that your two yards and inner oval take up a lot of space on the layout. 4x8 gets used up fast, and if there is more open area, you can put more buildings or roads or what have you.

-J.


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

michael cuneo said:


> you can connect the inner and outer ovals with one insulated rail joiner on each connecting line, I've been doing it for years


Yeah gotta find some insulated rail joiners now cause all my LHS's are sold out


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*My EZ track layout*

Here is a pic of my layout









Not sure this is going to work, just got a Mac and dont know how to attach pictures.


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*My EZ track layout*

Now that I know my pic downloaded I will explain my layout, the bottom two layers are are common and are in a figure 8 with three side tracks to store trains, the top portion is independent and has on side track. I went with woodland scenics incline to make layout, now I am not sure what to do next, when I make tunnels how do I make the inside dark like a real tunnel? Any ideas out there.
Hope my layout picture helps with ideas for your layouts.
2tall


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi there as far as inside the tunnels any dark color would work . also consider what your going to make walls out of for the sides out of foam, or you could print brick or stone walls and glue to cardboard backing like 12 pack boxes of your choice these are flexible I've used them just some thoughts good luck looks good mike


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Can we get this thread focused back on my layout now?


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*My EZ track layout*

Sorry I just meant to show my layout for ideas, I tried a flat layout first and for me it wasn't interesting enough, I like the engines straining up inclines with lots of rolling stock. 
Yours looks nice and neat and with lots of buildings and roads it could look cool, any thought of a lake in the middle with boats, light house etc.
Again sorry didn't mean to side track your thread.
2tall


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

I actually plan on doing the Walthers adm grain elevator kit. Already have the kit just need to assemble it! Have all of my WS inclines and risers too, just wanted to be satisfied with my layout before I glued the foam down and started landscaping.


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Layout*

Sounds good, you will have fun laying out the risers and such, I liked my figure 8 layout because it actually gives me a lot more track for the trains to run on. The hard part for me is the landscaping I am not very crafty but might ask my wife to help with that part. 
Have Fun, 2tall


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I always have to think about trying something new for several days. Then I get surprised at how simple most landscaping is. Just jump right into it 2tall and go ahead and make a few mistakes. That's how you learn and you can always remove a mistake and replace it if you want. Pete


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Landscaping*

Thanks Pete.
I have already ordered more plaster cloth now I need trees, grass, bushes and the like to get started, also need to make my tunnels, boy this hobby never ends but that is good.
Ron


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I tried plaster with soaked paper towels and it worked quite well but it was messy. I then tried drywall mud on a screen over a cardboard frame and that worked great. Wasn't nearly as messy and the mud stayed wet for some time so I could manipulate it. Does take a long time to dry though. Pete


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Forgive me, Mr. A if I seem pushy, but actually, you would not need any
additional switches or wiring to connect your two ovals yet have the same
independent control you now enjoy. Simply put insulated 
joiners in each rail where they meet between turnouts. To move from one
track to the other you would just set both power packs to 'forward'
or 'reverse'.

Don


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

DonR said:


> Forgive me, Mr. A if I seem pushy, but actually, you would not need any
> additional switches or wiring to connect your two ovals yet have the same
> independent control you now enjoy. Simply put insulated
> joiners in each rail where they meet between turnouts. To move from one
> ...


The loops are already connected via isolated joiners.


----------



## dwarven1 (Oct 7, 2013)

2tall said:


> Now that I know my pic downloaded I will explain my layout, the bottom two layers are are common and are in a figure 8 with three side tracks to store trains, the top portion is independent and has on side track.
> 2tall


2tall,

I like the looks of that layout. Very nice. I just don't see how the bottom two layers are set in a figure 8 (I'm curious to see the other sidings, too). Can post a couple more pix?


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

dwarven1 said:


> 2tall,
> 
> I like the looks of that layout. Very nice. I just don't see how the bottom two layers are set in a figure 8 (I'm curious to see the other sidings, too). Can post a couple more pix?


Yeah, maybe you should pm him and ask him to start his own thread. Instead of high jacking mine and posting non relevant posts to MY thread.


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry if that comes off as rude, but I'm trying to keep the comments about my layout.


----------



## dwarven1 (Oct 7, 2013)

MISTER ANDERSON said:


> Yeah, maybe you should pm him and ask him to start his own thread. Instead of high jacking mine and posting non relevant posts to MY thread.


YOUR thread?? Good grief, who peed in your Wheaties this morning? 

And for your information, "MISTER ANDERSON", if I had the capabilities to send him a PM, I would have. I do not appear to have that ability.

Rest assured, I will not bother to reply to anything else you may post.


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Will post my own thread*

If you give me time I will post my own thread on my layout with pics showing the figure 8 design, it seems I have offended Mr Anderson. I will not post any more about my layout on this thread.
2tall


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

MISTER ANDERSON said:


> Yeah, maybe you should pm him and ask him to start his own thread. Instead of high jacking mine and posting non relevant posts to MY thread.


Relax dude, you're taking it all too personally. We're all railfans here, and sometimes it helps to talk about more than one layout to get the juices flowing. Besides, you could learn a lot from 2tall's layout. It's awesome.

-J.


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Point proven! Since he posted those pics in here, there really hasn't been any talk of my layout.... Which is why I said he needed to start his own thread about his own layout.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

MISTER ANDERSON said:


> Point proven! Since he posted those pics in here, there really hasn't been any talk of my layout.... Which is why I said he needed to start his own thread about his own layout.


:urat00l:


-J.


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah I'm a tool cause I didn't want this thread cluttered with other people's layouts. Troll along buddy...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Chris don't give up the ship (or the train). These things happen all the time and usually a subtle hint is all it takes to keep someone from highjacking your thread. So now it's all cleared up and you can continue to ask questions and get answers for your layout. I don't blame you for getting P.O'd about it. pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

dwarven1 said:


> YOUR thread?? Good grief, who peed in your Wheaties this morning?
> 
> And for your information, "MISTER ANDERSON", if I had the capabilities to send him a PM, I would have. I do not appear to have that ability.
> 
> Rest assured, I will not bother to reply to anything else you may post.


Just click on the name above the avatar and you'll get a PM thingy to use. Pete


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

norgale said:


> Chris don't give up the ship (or the train). These things happen all the time and usually a subtle hint is all it takes to keep someone from highjacking your thread. So now it's all cleared up and you can continue to ask questions and get answers for your layout. I don't blame you for getting P.O'd about it. pete


I'm glad someone sees it my way. To me it would be like me posting a for sale thread and someone else comes along and is like "hey I have that same item for sale too if anyone is interested." It's just disrespectful.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Any more pictures of your layout?

Are you using 22" radius tracks on the outer loop and 18" on the inner?

How will WS risers work with the ez-track? I have not seen nail or pin holes in ez-track.

I prefer to use flex track and some sectional track.

Not to hijack, but I am also building a layout, but mine it to be portable for the monthly flea market, and flat as well.


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> Any more pictures of your layout?
> 
> Are you using 22" radius tracks on the outer loop and 18" on the inner?
> 
> ...


I can get some more pics if you would like. Any particular shots you want? I am using 22" on the outer and 18" on the inner. I am going to glue the track down. There are nail holes in the EZ track, but I do t know how beneficial a nail driven into foam would be anyways.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Glue will be better on foam but don't over do the glue in case you need to change something. As for pictures we like LOTS of them so you can't put enough of them on here. Pete


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*off to a good start!*

you can place plaster representations of rock out cropping's between the rail's and color them using techniques I have mentioned earlier and of course use many styles of trees unless you prefer an urban setting. What geographic area are you trying to model? 
any how, looks to be off to a good start ,with many possibilities for scenery, and back drops ect. Please keep us posted here! Regards,
tr1


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

tr1 said:


> you can place plaster representations of rock out cropping's between the rail's and color them using techniques I have mentioned earlier and of course use many styles of trees unless you prefer an urban setting. What geographic area are you trying to model?
> any how, looks to be off to a good start ,with many possibilities for scenery, and back drops ect. Please keep us posted here! Regards,
> tr1


I like that idea for in between the tracks. I'm mainly modeling the Midwest as that's what I can go out and look at in person and take pictures


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone think of a better layout using the pieces I already have?


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I would operate the layout for a time while doing scenery work, of course. Depending on your working space (size) that layout could well possibly turn into a module.
Good luck, and have fun operating.
Regards,
tr1


----------

